# The quest for a fish



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

A redfish or trout would be great but at this point any fish will do. The wife and I drove down to our shack in Sopchoppy last night. Slept in this morning but awoke to blue skies and sunshine. Headed to Rocky's for breakfast. Good stuff. May not catch a single thing but it's good to get away, well almost away as I'm still taking calls, texts, and emails.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 22, 2022)

Any day fish'n beats any day doing anything else and does not count against one's life span (tho that breakfast might, but who cares). Tight lines and enjoy.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

GL and enjoy yourself and the weather!
I think my quest will begin later t his week when I bring a boat down to camp to leave for the spring..


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2022)

Your quest for a fish may go deeper than that.It may be a yearning for a less complicated life style at least a reprieve from the one you have. That is my thinking anyway.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Any day fish'n beats any day doing anything else and does not count against one's life span (tho that breakfast might, but who cares). Tight lines and enjoy.


Hope you're still healing up my friend. Little sunshine might do that leg some and good.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> GL and enjoy yourself and the weather!
> I think my quest will begin later t his week when I bring a boat down to camp to leave for the spring..


Looking forward to seeing you on the water brother.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Your quest for a fish may go deeper than that.It may be a yearning for a less complicated life style at least a reprieve from the one you have. That is my thinking anyway.


A lot of Truth in there. You are a very intuitive man


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> A lot of Truth in there. You are a very intuitive man


I think therefore I am. Oh how I wish there was a wild creek full of snakes and fish within a mile of my house and wooded all the way. You know, kind of like what Nicodemus has got.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

BAM!
 That'll put some fresh hot sauce on the Jon boat! ?




Oh-ooh Black Betty.
? Bam ba lam...
 Oh-ooh Black Betty.?
? Bam ba lam.
Black Betty had a child……
Bam ba lam.
Durn thing gon wild...


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> BAM!
> That'll put some fresh hot sauce on the Jon boat! ?
> 
> View attachment 1137238
> ...


Nice.

Lot of miscues today but I'm fishing. Wind is up more than I thought so staying upriver and trying some creek mouths.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Nice.
> 
> Lot of miscues today but I'm fishing. Wind is up more than I thought so staying upriver and trying some creek mouths.
> 
> View attachment 1137242


You’re liable to catch a four pounder,who knows


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

How long is this quest?
 I've had/have doctor's appointments this week on Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday. I will probably head down on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh-ooh yeah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2022)

Not many places I'd rather be than the flats, it's been too long.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

Quack, you have an open invite whenever you can make it.
 Last year I spent 80% of April-May and June there,  And plan on being there hopefully more this year. So if I'm not there, I can make arrangements to be there when you are. Coordinate with me when you schedule.  Your wife, fishing partner, or that pretty little redhead girlfriend of yours is always welcome to join... ?


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> How long is this quest?
> I've had/have doctor's appointments this week on Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday. I will probably head down on Friday or Saturday.


We both gotta work next week. Probably head home Sunday morning. Looks like we'll miss each other this time.



First fish. I'm thinking freshwater cat. Non very slimy

.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> We both gotta work next week. Probably head home Sunday morning. Looks like we'll miss each other this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’ll stink up the grease


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not many places I'd rather be than the flats, it's been too long.


You know the cure for that.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> It’ll stink up the grease


He's still swimming.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> We both gotta work next week. Probably head home Sunday morning. Looks like we'll miss each other this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 'Ochlockonee bonefish'.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> He's still swimming.


Just gave him a little exercise?


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Just gave him a little exercise?


Pretty much. Probably going to the Seinyard in Woodville tonight. Tuesday is a dinner special and bingo benefitting a local veterinarian's pet shelter. Basically food and medicine for strays. The Nurse likes the bingo


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

And we have a redfish. Little fella with 5 spots per side.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> 'Ochlockonee bonefish'.


They fight hard for sure.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Pretty much. Probably going to the Seinyard in Woodville tonight. Tuesday is a dinner special and bingo benefitting a local veterinarian's pet shelter. Basically food and medicine for strays. The Nurse likes the bingo



 Love that place! I usually eat there at least once per trip and I've still not learned how not to overeat.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

The following is a Public Service Announcement.

If you are ever feeling down, depressed, or insignificant about your place in the world follow these steps.
1 Take a few days off to relax and recharge.
2 Tell as many people as possible that you want to take some time for yourself with no distractions.
3 Charge your phone, keep it with you and on at all times, and take a means to keep it charged (portable battery if possible) I cannot over stress the importance of this step.
That's it.
By the end of the day you will realize that you are the lynchpin that holds society together as well as a major factor in world economies. 

To the population at large your welcome and while I kept the free world from crumbling today someone else needs to take up the slack tomorrow.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

And I'm not even drinking yet. 
Ok rant over. We skipped going out. Gonna put some stuff on the grill in a few.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Batjack (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> And I'm not even drinking yet.
> Ok rant over. We skipped going out. Gonna put some stuff on the grill in a few.


Turn off the phone, drink a chilly cool or ten... relax... the world will get by with out you... till next week that is.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 22, 2022)

The weather looks beautiful for the next week, I'm jealous. I did go boat shopping today, just in case... And putting together plans for a trip the second week in March. Good luck catching a break and more fish.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Turn off the phone, drink a chilly cool or ten... relax... the world will get by with out you... till next week that is.


? It will.  They just want me to think otherwise


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The weather looks beautiful for the next week, I'm jealous. I did go boat shopping today, just in case... And putting together plans for a trip the second week in March. Good luck catching a break and more fish.


Let's see the potential new ride.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Let's see the potential new ride.



Only happening if the stars align......


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Only happening if the stars align......
> 
> View attachment 1137302


That's a beauty. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Day 2 
Warm and sunny. Rocky's breakfast platter comes with 2 fried eggs. Today they accidentally gave me three. Should I eat the third egg or not as that's a lot of cholesterol? Answer definitely eat that egg.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Day 2
> Warm and sunny. Rocky's breakfast platter comes with 2 fried eggs. Today they accidentally gave me three. Should I eat the third egg or not as that's a lot of cholesterol? Answer definitely eat that egg.
> 
> View attachment 1137332


Maybe you’re overthinking the situation. It’s just possible that one of those eggs was a double yolker.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Maybe you’re overthinking the situation. It’s just possible that one of those eggs was a double yolker.


We'll call it.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Water is like glass. Tide is just starting to turn here in the river. Usually a good spot for reds on an outgoing tide. We shall see.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 23, 2022)

You're just mean! I've drift- fished the grass edges from there down many times. Always a good stretch for light top water action. Wore many a friend down dragging out those bulls that lurk in the mini-cuts. Wish I was there.
Tight lines my friend.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Anvil Head said:


> You're just mean! I've drift- fished the grass edges from there down many times. Always a good stretch for light top water action. Wore many a friend down dragging out those bulls that lurk in the mini-cuts. Wish I was there.
> Tight lines my friend.


Load up and come on. I gotta leave at the end of the week but @1eyefishing  is coming down right on my heels. Never know who else might show up. I'll even sweeten the pot. I'll donate a bottle of bourbon for y'all to sip on.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Finally found a fish. Rat red but beats working


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

A little bigger but not by much.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 23, 2022)

Tons of shorts on the inside in the Winter.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Something going on with the Ulterra. When it was stowing it didn't spin. Won't come all the way up into the cradle. And it won't deploy all the way either. Tried to reset but didn't help. Probably something simple but I'm not sure what. At least it's up most of way.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 23, 2022)

Don't know if anyone else with some knowledge can chime in, but I may have at least a partial fix for the ulterra.

I think if you unplug it (NOT just powered off) after it is as far up and stowed as it will get on its own, and then physically twist the lower unit into proper position and plug it back in, It will then continue into the cradle on its own.  If this does not work, I'd push it on up into the cradle after it was level with unplugged again. Just don't force anything...  I think the up-down control band  should roll with you.

Something similar happened with mine and this was the way I was told to go and it worked. Good luck.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 23, 2022)

Secondary, I would check for the solidness of your plug. Mine was wiggling in place and momentarily losing power, which I think made it forget where it was supposed to be on the stow. I took a pair of pliers and twisted my prongs slightly out of place so they would be super tight in the plug.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Don't know if anyone else with some knowledge can chime in, but I may have at least a partial fix for the ulterra.
> 
> I think if you unplug it (NOT just powered off) after it is as far up and stowed as it will get on its own, and then physically twist the lower unit into proper position and plug it back in, It will then continue into the cradle on its own.  If this does not work, I'd push it on up into the cradle after it was level with unplugged again. Just don't force anything...  I think the up-down control band  should roll with you.
> 
> Something similar happened with mine and this was the way I was told to go and it worked. Good luck.


Thanks for the tip brother. It didn't work for me this time but maybe in the future . As it turns out the foot of the trolling motor is between the sides of the cradle when it's up. So it's kind of wedged when it's up. I've got it up and tied off to a boat cleat so it can't deploy. Going to hit a few spots on the way back in but I hear thunder rumbling anyway.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Secondary, I would check for the solidness of your plug. Mine was wiggling in place and momentarily losing power, which I think made it forget where it was supposed to be on the stow. I took a pair of pliers and twisted my prongs slightly out of place so they would be super tight in the plug.




Okay. Here's what happened. I had a loose nut on one of the batteries. It lost power and I tightened it up. Worked fine until I tried to stow it. I believe your fix would have worked at that point. After I had tied it off an driven in a little there was slack in the rope as it had moved further back. I think the jostling around moved the stop on the shaft allowing it to trim up too far before it starts to go horizontal. Or so I think. This looks like a stop to me. Gonna try to move it up a little.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

No longer think it's a stop as it seems to contour to the foot. I did wrap some anchor rope around the shaft to stop it from trimming up so far as it lays down. That gave me enough slack to turn the foot the right way. I hit stow again and it completed the cycle. Now it seems to work fine again.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> No longer think it's a stop as it seems to contour to the foot. I did wrap some anchor rope around the shaft to stop it from trimming up so far as it lays down. That gave me enough slack to turn the foot the right way. I hit stow again and it completed the cycle. Now it seems to work fine again.


Sounds like my kind of luck, everything starts working once you're back at the dock.
Dad always said "If you want to keep anything, don't get it near the water.... salt water doubly so."


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah some days feel like you're supposed to appease Neptune or Poseidon or something. But when it all comes together  you forget all about it.
The thunderstorm on the horizon disapated too. Gonna give the fish the rest of the day off anyway. Need to go buy some new tie downs for the boat.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Got the new transom tie downs. One of the old ones rusted in two. Luckily it wasn't stress tested on the highway.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 23, 2022)

Grilled chicken and vegetables. Good thing my family isn't relying on my hunting and fishing ability to eat. We'd be eating a lot of wild onions and road kill.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Grilled chicken and vegetables. Good thing my family isn't relying on my hunting and fishing ability to eat. We'd be eating a lot of wild onions and road kill.
> 
> View attachment 1137472


You eat your catch AFTER you get home... you enjoy someone else's labor when away.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 24, 2022)

Day 3 
Foggy and damp from the condensation but a good temperature.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 24, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Day 3
> Foggy and damp from the condensation but a good temperature.
> 
> View attachment 1137548


Look's "fishy" to me.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 24, 2022)

No love so far. Need to invest in some sort of fish call. Here fishy fishy fishy ain't working.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 24, 2022)

And finally a trout. Just shy of 19".


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2022)

That'll eat! ?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 24, 2022)

Waiting on the full box photo.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 24, 2022)

slow motion said:


> And finally a trout. Just shy of 19".
> 
> View attachment 1137583


Get you some crickets... they'll work on any fishies.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 24, 2022)

Back at the barn. Caught more numbers today but only the one keeper. May change things up tomorrow.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 24, 2022)

Early dinner err..... breakfast. Either way she did good. Specially those cheese biscuits with jalapenos and bacon in the dough.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 24, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Early dinner err..... breakfast. Either way she did good. Specially those cheese biscuits with jalapenos and bacon in the dough.
> 
> View attachment 1137641


Where'd she find fresh blackberries?!?


----------



## slow motion (Feb 24, 2022)

She picked em on the side of the road.?

Actually Walmart.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

Day 4
Headed to lighthouse ramp at St Mark's this morning. Pretty thick fog. Had a big bowl standing in the road out through the refuge. Managed to get my phone out and take a picture over the bushes he ran into. Yes I also move in slow motion with a camera.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

Love that place...





 How about this view from the lighthouse on a Winter low tide. In the summer I can run my bay boat close to the shore across that muck. And between that derelict dock on the right and the oyster bar behind it.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

Headed out the channel. My old friends the gnats were glad to see me.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Love that place...
> 
> View attachment 1137761
> View attachment 1137762
> ...


Me too brother. If it's not the best place on Earth then I haven't found it yet.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Headed out the channel. My old friends the gnats were glad to see me.
> 
> View attachment 1137773


 I think that herd of gnats has some of my DNA in it by now. We'll probably be 3rd cousins soon..


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Me too brother. If it's not the best place on Earth then I haven't found it yet.


That said I can't see me living anywhere but Ga.
1st stop Long Bar. 
Fish feeding on top periodically but they don't seem to want this mirrorlure or shrimp. Had 2 more boats ease in on the bar. Now and then see one through the fog.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

Got to be careful out here. This is what you don't want to find in the fog when you're up on plane.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

The fish of winter continue to elude me. Other than a few half hearted bites and a gar that fell off at boat side n action so far. Water is warming up though sitting on top of a bar in the mouth of a tidal Creek and the temperature reading is 74.1


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

Came back with no fish and got chastised for forgetting to apply sunblock. But it's date night so headed to Angelo's.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Got to be careful out here. This is what you don't want to find in the fog when you're up on plane.
> 
> View attachment 1137800


 Is that East of the lighthouse over by the rock garden? If not if not, I hope you marked it with some GPS. I'd like to put that in my do not go zone.
 In fact, if it is West of stony bayou entrance, I'd love to know where it is.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Is that East of the lighthouse over by the rock garden? If not if not, I hope you marked it with some GPS. I'd like to put that in my do not go zone.
> In fact, if it is West of stony bayou entrance, I'd love to know where it is.


It's in Stony. Just a little way in. Marked it last time in. It was just beneath the surface that trip. My mark isn't exact. I'll check tomorrow and see if I can pull coordinates from the machine.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

I may not be able to catch a fish but I know where to eat some. 
View from Angelo's.




The girlfriend had shrimp feta and a Panacea Painkiller.



I had broiled shrimp and grouper.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I may not be able to catch a fish but I know where to eat some.
> View from Angelo's.
> 
> View attachment 1137898
> ...


Ya kill'n me!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> It's in Stony. Just a little way in. Marked it last time in. It was just beneath the surface that trip. My mark isn't exact. I'll check tomorrow and see if I can pull coordinates from the machine.


That's cool, thanks. I know that stony bayou is stony so I expect rocks there.
I have recently learned that there was a few scattered about South West of the entrance and that is the way I come in... Those are the ones I really want to locate.  Planning on spending a little time over there exploring in the jonboat on the winter low tides within the next few weeks or so.



Rocky and shallow in the KW BayReef 230 at the entrance to stony...
We never catch any fish here...??? ??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

Previous post edited. I come in from the Southwest, not the Southeast.
That would wreck a boat.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> It's in Stony. Just a little way in. Marked it last time in. It was just beneath the surface that trip. My mark isn't exact. I'll check tomorrow and see if I can pull coordinates from the machine.


Was it marked in the gpx I sent you?


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Was it marked in the gpx I sent you?


Probably but I haven't been smart enough to use those files you sent me. When I grow up I want to be more tech savvy.?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Probably but I haven't been smart enough to use those files you sent me. When I grow up I want to be more tech savvy.?


Well I plan on going down the 11th of March if you want a crash course???


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Well I plan on going down the 11th of March if you want a crash course???


Not sure if I'll make it but would love a crash course. Just meeting up works too. Gotta warn you though meeting me is unfortunately underwhelming.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> That's cool, thanks. I know that stony bayou is stony so I expect rocks there.
> I have recently learned that there was a few scattered about South West of the entrance and that is the way I come in... Those are the ones I really want to locate.  Planning on spending a little time over there exploring in the jonboat on the winter low tides within the next few weeks or so.
> 
> 
> ...


See if you can tell by these. Both coordinates are the same rock. Obviously neither is exact. Gets you close. Think it's between the two.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 26, 2022)

slow motion said:


> See if you can tell by these. Both coordinates are the same rock. Obviously neither is exact. Gets you close. Think it's between the two.
> 
> View attachment 1138047
> 
> View attachment 1138049





doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Was it marked in the gpx I sent you?




Does that sound like one you sent me? As I said I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 26, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Does that sound like one you sent me? As I said I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed.


I know where it's at but I'm not 100% on which numbers I sent you since I have about 2 dozen sets ????


----------



## slow motion (Feb 26, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I know where it's at but I'm not 100% on which numbers I sent you since I have about 2 dozen sets ????


No doubt you sent me the ones with all your top secret fish catching locations.?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 26, 2022)

Just connect the dots!


----------



## slow motion (Feb 26, 2022)

slow motion said:


> No doubt you sent me the ones with all your top secret fish catching locations.?


Now that I think about it it's probably for the best if you just send me all of your numbers then teach me how to use the location for them so I can keep them safe for you you know like a backup hard drive. And obviously I would never abuse your trust.

Truthfully never send me anything secret not that I would give it to somebody else but I'm actually more interested in why a fish is there so I can learn how to catch fish wherever I go. Guess I'm more of a teach a man to fish than give a man a fish guy. Appreciate your help. Probably won't make it down when you're here but I'll get to meet you one day.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 26, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Now that I think about it it's probably for the best if you just send me all of your numbers then teach me how to use the location for them so I can keep them safe for you you know like a backup hard drive. And obviously I would never abuse your trust.
> 
> Truthfully never send me anything secret not that I would give it to somebody else but I'm actually more interested in why a fish is there so I can learn how to catch fish wherever I go. Guess I'm more of a teach a man to fish than give a man a fish guy. Appreciate your help. Probably won't make it down when you're here but I'll get to meet you one day.


I offered to send them lol


----------



## slow motion (Feb 26, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I offered to send them lol


You're a good man.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 26, 2022)

slow motion said:


> You're a good man.


I'd rather they get put to the use by someone that is grateful, I've helped out some people who were not very grateful that I hope have found some of those rocks with a lower unit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2022)

I was over at 1eye's last night working on that Helix with him. Sorry dog is heading down today.

Man, I'm ready to hit those waters.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 28, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, I'm ready to hit those waters.



Couple weeks before I'll get itchy to go...but I did break a sweat cleaning the ride up this weekend!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Couple weeks before I'll get itchy to go...but I did break a sweat cleaning the ride up this weekend!


I took mine out on Lanier last weekend for a water test. Taking my buddies Sea Pro out Saturday for it's water test and it's on!

Although, I like having 1eye at fish camp. I just show up and fish in his boat.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 28, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I'd rather they get put to the use by someone that is grateful, I've helped out some people who were not very grateful that I hope have found some of those rocks with a lower unit.


 I hope that's not me! I'm grateful, I just can't figure out technology a lot of times (most times?) and haven't been able to put your info in my machine.
 I'm looking forward to fishing with you guys and hopefully you can get on my boat this year. I'll be keeping the bayboat down there again this Spring And starting earlier in the year and finishing later in the year than I did last year. I think I'll also keep the little Alweld tank dold tank down there also for fun and exploration purposes. 
 I'm headed down today and looking at the calendar for which couple days which days I can spend at home before before going back for a stay surrounding the 11th.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2022)

@slow motion if you ever have any issue with your Ulterra. Always disconnect the battery to the unit and reconnect it after you check all connections. Reset the motor and controller has always fixed the issues unless it was weak batteries and it just stows itself and you can't put it back down. The only wonkey stuff I've dealt with them is all power related.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 28, 2022)

@1eyefishing 
Think i passed ya little while ago...south of thomasville. Looked like an allweld from the north bound lane


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 28, 2022)

RedHills said:


> @1eyefishing
> Think i passed ya little while ago...south of thomasville. Looked like an allweld from the north bound lane


 Nope, not me. I'm still at home. 
 Lazy bones this morning. Hope I'm down there before dark.
 Let's go fishing!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 28, 2022)

Rolling. Thought I might never get to this point. 5 hours to go.
 Rolling heavy because this is my 1st Spring fishing trip. Plan on leaving a bunch of this junk down there.
 I feel like I just moved into my truck!
 Too bad I'll be all by my lonely…


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 28, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I hope that's not me! I'm grateful, I just can't figure out technology a lot of times (most times?) and haven't been able to put your info in my machine.
> I'm looking forward to fishing with you guys and hopefully you can get on my boat this year. I'll be keeping the bayboat down there again this Spring And starting earlier in the year and finishing later in the year than I did last year. I think I'll also keep the little Alweld tank dold tank down there also for fun and exploration purposes.
> I'm headed down today and looking at the calendar for which couple days which days I can spend at home before before going back for a stay surrounding the 11th.


No, not even close, the person I was referring to took advantage of my generosity while I was unemployed in exchange for taking a copy of my resume to his boss and he took the points and left that company high and dry and never even did anything with my resume.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 28, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Rolling. Thought I might never get to this point. 5 hours to go.
> Rolling heavy because this is my 1st Spring fishing trip. Plan on leaving a bunch of this junk down there.
> I feel like I just moved into my truck!
> Too bad I'll be all by my lonely…


We all gotta get together one Saturday on the Bay and have a all-fun tournament !!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 28, 2022)

RedHills said:


> We all gotta get together one Saturday on the Bay and have a all-fun tournament !!


 That won't be no contest. I'll win hands down having the most fun!?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> That won't be no contest. I'll win hands down having the most fun!?


Hold my beer....


----------



## slow motion (Feb 28, 2022)

You boys definitely have some fun.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 28, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> @slow motion if you ever have any issue with your Ulterra. Always disconnect the battery to the unit and reconnect it after you check all connections. Reset the motor and controller has always fixed the issues unless it was weak batteries and it just stows itself and you can't put it back down. The only wonkey stuff I've dealt with them is all power related.


Yeah figured that the next day. Lost power again. Loose battery terminal connection. Reset the motor and not another problem. My thinking is once it loses power and it isn't in the home position it has to get back to the home position (stowed) in order to recognize where it's position is. If that makes any sense. Just my thinking anyway


----------



## slow motion (Feb 28, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> @slow motion if you ever have any issue with your Ulterra. Always disconnect the battery to the unit and reconnect it after you check all connections. Reset the motor and controller has always fixed the issues unless it was weak batteries and it just stows itself and you can't put it back down. The only wonkey stuff I've dealt with them is all power related.


What type of maintenance do you have to do on them? I'm sure things need cleaned and lub Mine arrived with the box ruptured and taped back together. No paperwork at all. Found some instructions online but I'm sure not everything. Problem is you don't know what your missing if you don't know what was in there to start with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2022)

slow motion said:


> What type of maintenance do you have to do on them? I'm sure things need cleaned and lub Mine arrived with the box ruptured and taped back together. No paperwork at all. Found some instructions online but I'm sure not everything. Problem is you don't know what your missing if you don't know what was in there to start with.


You can download a manual from here.
https://www.minnkotamotors.com/support/manuals/trolling-motors/ulterra

I keep the manual in a binder on my boat along with some other items. Pg34 talks about adjusting the lift belt. I check mine periodically throughout my fishing season. I constantly check the screws on the bottom of the controller. Keep all moving parts lubricated/greased and you are good to go. I do wipe the shaft constantly with a rag sprayed with a Yamaha 100% silicone lubricant. That lubricates the shaft and the track. I'm a stickler for maintenance and my Ulterra has never failed me on the water. The only issue I ever had was when I had a battery (24volt system) go out and it stowed itself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2022)

To top off my quest of preventative maintenance, I just got a laptop setup with Yamaha's Diagnostic software today to talk to Yamaha's.. I'm really excited about this!! I've already pulled the info out of my 90.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

Is 1st hour of fishing this trip...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

20"


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

19 1/2"


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

14"


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

20"


----------



## slow motion (Mar 2, 2022)

Looks like a real fisherman is in town at last.


----------



## fairweather (Mar 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Is 1st hour of fishing this trip...


Dude! Awesome.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 2, 2022)

That's what I'm talking about, I'm looking forward to my trip next week


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Looks like a real fisherman is in town at last.


I just went back to the same spots where they laughed at me last time... 
"Here comes that guy with the shrimp again…"


----------



## slow motion (Mar 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I just went back to the same spots where they laughed at me last time...
> "Here comes that guy with the shrimp again…"View attachment 1138837


Well whatever you're doing keep it up brother.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Well whatever you're doing keep it up brother.


Oyster bars and holes beside oyster bars.
 Jig hooked shrimp with the tail torn off, horn hooked shrimp under a popping cork.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2022)

Your gnats say hello  come see us again...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Your gnats say hello  come see us again...
> 
> View attachment 1138861


Keep em fattened up. Wouldn't want to be there when they hadn't eaten for a while.


----------



## RedHills (Mar 2, 2022)

Man, that's some good news pics right there!


----------



## Rabun (Mar 3, 2022)

Heck of a 1st day 1eye!  Congratulations on some fine keepers!!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Mar 4, 2022)

That's a pretty site that box w/ 2 slot reds, good flounder & 20" trout!! Made my mouth water!


----------

